# Travel Talk > Travel News >  "SocMed in Travel"

## TravelSimpleScott

First to post; this is a first for me. I noticed that social media tools are picking up a great deal of steam in general. I have seen how the travel industry is taking advantage of this new medium. Twitter is a popular one: discounts, service updates, and most importantly interaction with the consumer! Its direct interaction too. What I find most interesting is that its not just about ranting and raving. These are open, genuine conversations between these large companies and travelers. Its as though industries are now on level with common people, and thats refreshing. I like how Amtrak California uses twitter  They keep their customers up to date and address individual questions. Now, I wonder: how many of these travel companies are on foursquare? Talk about gag momentum.

----------


## Jackson

Socmed is nothing but a type of travel guide which helps in providing a perfect location and advisors relating to the travel, in which twitter is very popular. It recommends the list of a best hotels. Its main motive is that to keep their customers with an upgrade information and are also willing to answer any question by the customers.

----------


## TravelSimpleScott

I find that type of information to be advantageous. 140 characters is not a lot of room to write up  a review so it's nice to have a source for a succinct review or recommendation.
Do you ever use twitter while making your travel plans?

----------


## maxypan

Socmed is  a type of travel guide which helps in providing a perfect location and advisors relating to the travel, in which twitter is very famous. It recommends the list of the best hotels. Its main intention is that to keep their customers with an up to date information and are also willing to answer any question by the customers.

----------


## vietnamtourpackages

Newbie Here
Hello friends,i am Madona from India,i have joined this forum to be aprt of some healthy and intelligent discussions.

----------


## fan123

It’s as though industries are now on level with common people, and that’s refreshing. I like how Amtrak California uses twitter They keep their customers up to date and address individual questions. Now, I wonder: how many of these travel companies are on foursquare? Talk about gag momentum.

----------


## williamsmith4444

Socmed is nothing but a type of travel guide which helps in providing a perfect location and advisors relating to the travel, in which twitter is very popular. It recommends the list of a best hotels. Its main motive is that to keep their customers with an upgrade information and are also willing to answer any question by the customers.

----------


## grehamjones01

Twitter is a popular one: discounts, service updates, and most importantly interaction with the consumer! Its direct interaction too. What I find most interesting is that its not just about ranting and raving.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

I find that form of details to be valuable. 140 character types is not a lot of area to compose up a evaluation so it's awesome to have a resource for a helpful evaluation or professional suggestions.

----------


## bownsmithe

Sokmid is a travel guide, which helps provide an ideal location and travel advisers, that Twitter is very famous. It recommends that the list of the best hotels. Is that in order to keep their customers with information on the main intention and also ready to answer any questions from customers.

----------


## fan123

It’s as though industries are now on level with common people, and that’s refreshing. I like how Amtrak California uses twitter They keep their customers up to date and address individual questions. Now, I wonder: how many of these travel companies are on foursquare? Talk about gag momentum.

----------


## williamsmith4444

Socmed is nothing but a type of travel guide which helps in providing a perfect location and advisors relating to the travel, in which twitter is very popular. It recommends the list of a best hotels. Its main motive is that to keep their customers with an upgrade information and are also willing to answer any question by the customers.

----------


## grehamjones01

Twitter is a popular one: discounts, service updates, and most importantly interaction with the consumer! Its direct interaction too. What I find most interesting is that its not just about ranting and raving.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

I find that form of details to be valuable. 140 character types is not a lot of area to compose up a evaluation so it's awesome to have a resource for a helpful evaluation or professional suggestions.

----------


## bownsmithe

Sokmid is a travel guide, which helps provide an ideal location and travel advisers, that Twitter is very famous. It recommends that the list of the best hotels. Is that in order to keep their customers with information on the main intention and also ready to answer any questions from customers.

----------

